# Strong engine cleaner ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

my car, being 14 years old, some parts of the engine are quite dirty and 'old' lol

does anyone know of an engine cleaner which is a bit more than a degreaser, and very strong, to remove really old dirt

the pic below i took just after i fitted my painted rocker cover

its the inlet manifold really that lets everything else down, ive got a replacement but its a bonnet off, radiator out job that ive never found the time for, so if anyone knows of a very strong cleaner i could use to make it look better ill try that


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi mate, i think what your after is Autobrites Super solvent degreser, hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> Hi mate, i think what your after is Autobrites Super solvent degreser, hope this helps :thumb:


I have just bought some of this, I haven't tried it yet as I am on nights and finish tomorrow (monday 3/7/06), my engine has dirt in certain parts and I have tried Megs APC,but that didn't shift it, so I will report back if it works or not :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i think i need something maybe acid based, though i think ive tried wheel cleaner and it didnt do anything, maybe Megs WB neat ?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Meguiar's Super Degreaser works well, and if it doesn't work at the recommended 4:1 dilution you could always try it neat.

I mainly find it's an assortment of brushes that make an engine clean, rather than the actual degreaser.

Ben


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Autobrite do a wheel acid and this stuff is bloody strong, beats WB by miles, it took the brake dust off like that, however, be careful of the paintwork. Have a look in the sub heading which you are using for engine bay, it is in there where a member has brush/sprayed it on and hosed down, the engine looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

You dont want to put an acidic solution on your engine parts,it will turn them white! :doublesho 
Our 'Super Solve' is the product that will tackle all the grease,dirt,oil etc..It is a solvent product that will dissolve grease..A bit like Tar & Glue remover!:thumb:


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I can second Marks comments above, i have used a litre of the stuff neat to clean a 15 year old engine and two 10 year old gearboxes (which were dropped out of the car), and all 3 came up great, i used it neat with a pressure washer and they are now like new. Forget the acid !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Is that you Simon??


----------



## Jay Herts (Dec 26, 2005)

Try some carb cleaner in spray form all the dirt will fall off if .


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

carb cleaner didnt do ANYTHING to it


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If carb cleaner didn't work... erm, Megs Detailer Super Degreaser neat should work (if you've got some).... but if it's not ground in dirt, then you'll have to hit it with a brass brush on a cordless drill!

Before I got the Megs, the next strongest cleaner I found was Castrol Greentec - you'll find it in Halfords near the motorbike bits - this stuff eats grease/grime for breakfast, but it's quite pricey at around £8 or £9 a litre.

If you want to try some Super Degreaser, drop me a PM... 

--Tosh


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

*Is that you Simon??*

Yep :buffer: :buffer:

Great stuff, now doing my car (found an oil leak), i seem to be doing more under the bonnet detailing than above the damm thing. I even went under it as Kwik-fit with the super solve and an old rag.... they thought i had gone:wall: :wall:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

its not oily dirt, its just old ingrained dirt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

any joy on this Brun, i have the 2 litre version of this engine, so far the best thing ive found to clean the bay itself up is to fit a new heatshield and expansion tank, the alloy cleaning is a nightmare


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Any Generic Paint brush cleaner 

Try it!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Fat Audi 80 you beat me to it!

Paint brush cleaner - no contest.
Cheap and very effective.

Just make sure you get the brush cleaner and not paint stripper though  ugh


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Citrus Punch from Elite Car Care


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

I tryed pretty much everything - i found taking it off & polishing it was the only way / you could put a couple of layers of silver VHT on it - just mask everything else up well


----------



## LyndonD (Jul 11, 2007)

I use Road Traffic Film Remover, got 25litre barrel of it if anyone wants any? 

Dilute it in a pressure sprayer and just cover the engine, and brush it to agitate it 

Nothing stands in its way tbh


----------

